# Happy Thanksgiving 2013



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*To everyone here, and to all of my friends on HauntForum that I've made over the past year. To all who share the joy and wonderment of this holiday season of giving thanks.......*_










_*A Safe and Happy Thanksgiving to Everyone Here at HauntForum!!!!!*_


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Wishing you a Happy Thanksgiving too


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wishing you a Happy Thanksgiving as well!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I have that same picture, TW - sort of










Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels to anyone out on the roads for the holiday!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

We did our Thanksgiving yesterday because it was when we could all be together and for that I am truly thankful. Hope everyone has safe travels and a great Thanksgiving


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

It's going to be an "In-Law" kind of Thanksgiving. If I don't survive, I want you all to fight over my Halloween props.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> It's going to be an "In-Law" kind of Thanksgiving. If I don't survive, I want you all to fight over my Halloween props.


Been there. Done that. Took the Excedrin. You have my sympathy.

I hope everyone has a peaceful Thanksgiving. And if it doesn't start that way, there's always the eggnog with kahlua!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good Luck Dr. M with the inlaws. 

I will be taking the turkey out of the freezer tonight after work. I will be starting the making/baking the no-sugar addeded sweet potatoe pies tomorrow and cleaning up the house. On Wednesday the kitchen will be the prepping station. It's usually just me and the hubby on Thanksgiving day for dinner. Some of the bachelors stop by and so do some friends that are in the neighborhood. It's a nice relaxing-wear-the-jogging pants-or anything elastic kind-of day. Cooking, drinking wine and having cigars is what I do.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope everyone has a safe and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Don't forget the giblets...they need love, too!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> It's going to be an "In-Law" kind of Thanksgiving. If I don't survive, I want you all to fight over my Halloween props.


DM. That's why my MiL isn't invited this year, it was my wife's decision. I get first dibs on your props. Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Woohoo 5 day weekend...


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Happy Thanksgivin' from The Creepy Family Next Door


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Looking forward to fun times with the family planning for next years display!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

A Happy Thanksgiving to all! It's been a fascinating year - lots of highs, lots of lows.

Soooo much to be thankful for this year...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

for all of you that celebrate Thanksgiving .....I do hope it is spectacular this year!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Thanksgiving! Wishing you all crispy tasty turkey skin and delicious pies! *


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving Forum Folks! I too will be with the in-laws this Thanksgiving, but I don't mind. I like Roxy's family, and I'm not just saying that because Roxy might read this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^funny guy:kisskin:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving! Having spent last Thanksgiving in the hospital, I know this one will be better, no matter if I spend it with in-laws or outlaws.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Turkey Day, everyone! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Turkey Day!








Be thankful that it wasn't a zombie turkey apocalypse...


----------

